# Dock lights? Where?



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Are there any public dock lights to fish in the navarre area? If like to take y son to catch something.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I think there are some in the East Bay Area.


----------



## auburn_1984 (Jul 22, 2014)

Let us know how you and your son do around the dock lights. I am thinking about doing the same with my daughter over in Destin area one night this week if I can find some decent areas.


----------



## Shallow Minded (Aug 14, 2014)

Sandcastle condos at Navarre beach has a really good dock light full of trout. It takes awhile for the fish to come to it but when they do there everywhere. Its best with a poping cork and live shrimp.
Good Luck!


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Ty I'll have to find that one , is it on the sound side?


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

The Sandcastle lights are not public as you can walk out on the dock to fish, it's posted. However you can fish it from a kayak or boat. 

There are other lights up and down the sound that attract fish all night as well. Normally you can just drift by and get a fish or two and move to the next one. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Following this as well. Got up this morning and hit those first two docks by Juana's only to find out that one has a gate and the other has a posted sign on a chain and a security camera so you can check those 2 off.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Also shouldn't this be in the inshore section? Just wondering


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

im across the bridge on 98 in lillian; but i have my own lighted pier and no license is required fishing from the pier since it counts as my property. im trying to get my 13 year old daughter into the hobby and spend most afternoons/ evenings there.


----------

